# Any discussion forum for construction industry?



## Sam Li (Mar 27, 2015)

I find in indeed that none of job require professional qualification such as EA, AIB, AIQS.... Is there any forum for construction industry?


----------



## Arunkumar (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Sam,

Did you manage to find the discussion forum for the construction industry. I'm planning to move to Australia and wondering about the job opportunities in Victoria.

Well I have 13 years of international experience in the construction industry,

please share your experience.


----------

